# Weird Zoom Behaviour in Photoshop



## paulw77 (Apr 24, 2016)

Hi all,

Photoshop CC 2015 user on a Mac Mini, OSX Yosemite 10.10.5

When I use the mouse to zoom, there is a short pause after clicking, then the screen slowly zooms until each pixel is huge. I've posted an example video below - the zoom continues until 1680% !

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzZKhk08ON8

This is quite a new problem - previously the zoom tool worked in increments, 33%, 66%, 100% and so on, and there was no pause between clicking and zooming.

Any ideas ??

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 24, 2016)

Are you clicking or using the scroll wheel? Clicking still works as it used to work on my Mac, using the scroll wheel will indeed zoom very fast (but you can still zoom in steps if you scroll very carefully). You could try to go to the Preferences - Tools and disable 'Zoom with mouse'.


----------



## paulw77 (Apr 24, 2016)

Thanks Johan.

I'm clicking - no zoom wheel on a Mac mouse.

There is no option in Preferences>Tools called 'Zoom With Mouse'


----------



## paulw77 (Apr 24, 2016)

There was an option called 'Animated Zoom. I unticked this and the zoom with the mouse is back to normal. However, there is a VERY long pause between clicking and the zoom taking effect. Using Cmd +/- is instantaneous.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 24, 2016)

paulw77 said:


> Thanks Johan.
> 
> I'm clicking - no zoom wheel on a Mac mouse.
> 
> There is no option in Preferences>Tools called 'Zoom With Mouse'



There are Macintosh mice that do have a scroll wheel. 'Zoom with mouse' should indeed be 'Animated Zoom'. I was running Photoshop in Dutch, and it turns out they translated this very poorly (as often).


----------



## clee01l (Apr 24, 2016)

Your You-Tube video is private and needs to be shared public before anyone can view it.

What mouse are you using and what method are you using to Zoom?  I'm on the latest OS X release and both the Magic Mouse and my Touch pad allow me to zoom in discrete increments although I do not know what they are and stop when I get to the zoom level that I want. I use the two finger swipe up/down or pinch in/out for the touch pad. A simple finger swipe up/down zooms using the Magic Mouse.   I plugged in a generic USB mouse with a scroll wheel and the scroll wheel will zoom as expected and in very fine increments (like 17.9%, 18.4%, 18.8% etc.)  I find the control keys always work best (⌘1 = 100%, ⌘0 = Fit Screen, ⌘+,⌘- + Zoom Up or Down)

If you take advantage of the upgrade to OS X 10.11.4, there is no longer an "Animated Zoom" option in mouse preferences. (probably because it behaved erratically with different applications)


----------



## paulw77 (Apr 24, 2016)

Can you see the video now ?

I'm Using a Magic Mouse. As I say the "zooming slowly to max level" has now been resolved by unticking "Animated Zooming" in Photoshop. However, there is now a noticeable pause between clicking the photo and zoom taking effect (probably 3-4 seconds). Using Cmd +/- is instantaneous.

Cheers


----------



## clee01l (Apr 24, 2016)

paulw77 said:


> Can you see the video now ?
> 
> I'm Using a Magic Mouse. As I say the "zooming slowly to max level" has now been resolved by unticking "Animated Zooming" in Photoshop. However, there is now a noticeable pause between clicking the photo and zoom taking effect (probably 3-4 seconds). Using Cmd +/- is instantaneous.
> 
> Cheers


I think most of your issues are related to the older version of OS X.  PSCC2015.5 while tested to work with your OS version is probably best tuned to work with the current OS version.


----------



## paulw77 (Apr 25, 2016)

Updating to El Capitan has indeed solved the zoom issue.

Thanks all (especially Cletus).


----------

